# pourquoi / pour quoi



## LittlPinkStinky

Bonjour, j'ai un doute sur une expression française. Ecrit-on :

pourquoi faire ?
ou
pour quoi faire ?

Je sais que c'est une expression orale/familière, mais comment l'écririez-vous, dans un dialogue par exemple ?

Merci beaucoup par avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## MrJamSandwich

"Pour quoi faire?" - je crois!


----------



## geve

Oui, moi aussi j'ai toujours un léger doute sur cette expression, puis par raisonnement j'en reviens rapidement à "pour quoi faire ?" :

- "Pourquoi faire ?" voudrait dire : _quelle justification y a-t-il à faire ?_ J'imagine bien par exemple une suite à cette phrase : "Pourquoi faire, alors qu'on peut faire faire ?" 

- "Pour quoi faire ?" = _quelle est la chose que nous cherchons à faire, que cherchons-nous à obtenir comme résultat ?_

Tout ça est assez intuitif, quelqu'un viendra sûrement apporter une perspective plus rigoureuse à la question...


----------



## LittlPinkStinky

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Il me semblait aussi que les deux expressions existent, avec 2 sens différents, mais je n'étais pas bien sure.


----------



## MrJamSandwich

geve said:


> - "Pour quoi faire ?" = _quelle est la chose que nous cherchons à faire, que cherchons-nous à obtenir comme résultat ?_



C'est à ça que je pensais lors que j'ai répondu.


----------



## geve

MrJamSandwich said:


> C'est à ça que je pensais lors que j'ai répondu.


Oui, et avec raison : "Pourquoi faire ?" sans suite est un peu bizarre (hors d'un contexte philosophique... faire ou ne pas faire, telle est la question  )

_Pourquoi faire tous ces changements alors que la version actuelle fonctionne très bien ?_ (= qu'est-ce qui justifie que nous fassions tout ça ?)
Là, "pour quoi faire" ne marche pas...

_- J'ai pensé qu'on pouvait apporter des modifications à notre logiciel._
_- Pour quoi faire ?_ (= quel est le but visé ?)
Là, on ne pourrait pas utiliser "pourquoi faire".


----------



## viera

J'ai toujours imaginé cette expression écrite comme "Pourquoi faire ?" Pour moi c'est une variante de la question "Pourquoi?" ou "Pourquoi tu veux faire ça?"  Mais il est vrai qu'on n'a pas souvent l'occasion de la rencontrer par écrit.

"Pour quoi faire" a un air de langage soutenu (ça rappelle '_pour ce faire'_) qui ne convient pas à cette expression très familière.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple?
Pour savoir si _pourquoi_ s´écrit en un ou deux mots il suffit d´essayer de les séparer:
- Pour quoi faire? = pour faire quoi? (Cela reste compréhensible même si ce n´est pas élégant et à bannir à l´écrit)
- "Pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple?" ... il est impossible de séparer le _pour_ du _quoi_.

Au revoir.


----------



## bibite

Bonjour à tous

Ma question: 

Pourquoi faire ou pour quoi faire?

Merci 

bibite


----------



## josepbadalona

"Pour quoi faire ?" dans le sens de "à quoi ça sert ? "= c'est une phrase
"pourquoi faire ...." dans le sens de "pour quelle raison faire...." quelque chose qu'il faut exprimer


----------



## jierbe31

C'est bientôt les vacances, donc j'ajoute deux exemples :

- Ces palmes et ce tuba dans ta chambre, c'est pour quoi faire ?
- Pourquoi faire de l'informatique sans y avoir jamais été initié ?


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,

quelle est la différence entre *pourquoi* / *pour quoi *? […]

Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, francophone, cela semble très clair, mais je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à l'expliquer !

*Pourquoi *: c'est le mot interrogatif par exellence, que tu connais sûrement très bien. Il signifie "pour quelle raison ?"
_"Pourquoi le ciel est-il bleu ? Pourquoi les serpents n'ont-ils pas de pieds ?"_ (et tous les pourquoi que posent les enfants !)
Voir aussi ici.

*Pour quoi* : peut sans doute mieux se comprendre si on l'oppose à *"pour qui"* (quoi : mot employé pour une chose, qui : mot employé pour une personne)
On pourrait le "traduire" par : "dans quel but ?"
_"Pour quoi (faire) apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?
- pour construire une maison."_

_"Pour qui vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?
- Pour faire plaisir à ma mère."_

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> _"Pour quoi (faire) apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?_
> _- pour construire une maison." _ – Pour la construction d'une maison.
> 
> _"Pour qui vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?_
> _- Pour faire plaisir à ma mère."_ – Pour ma mère.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Je dirais plutôt :

— _Pourquoi apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?_
— _Pour construire une maison.

_— _Pour quoi apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?_
— _Pour une maison / Pour la construction d'une maison.

— Pourquoi vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?
— P__our faire plaisir à ma mère.

_ _— Pour qui vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?
— Pour ma mère._

Ainsi, de même que _pour qui_ signifie _pour quelle personne_, _pour quoi_ signifie _pour quelle chose_…


----------



## itka

Oui, tu as raison, le *quoi *et le *qui* appellent une chose et une personne en réponse plutôt qu'un verbe !


----------



## Zone

Bonjour

*Pourquoi / Pour quoi le village est-il célèbre ?*

Suite à ce fil, je me pose la question de savoir si les deux orthographes sont possibles dans ce contexte ?

On demande la cause de la célébrité donc "pourquoi" est possible ("le village est célèbre parce que....).
Maintenant, je me demande si "pour quoi" ne serait pas aussi possible car on peut aussi demander si le village est célèbre pour une chose spécifique ("le village est célèbre pour son fromage.") En ce sens, "pour quoi" serait l'équivalent de "pour quelle chose".

Un grammairien pourrait-il m'éclairer sur la question ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il me semble qu'en théorie vous avez raison, car "Pour quoi" est tout à fait correct mais  dans le deuxième cas on tournera souvent la phrase autrement , surtout oralement, car dans ce cas les deux expressions se confondent: "Qu'est-ce qui rend ce village cèlèbre ? " ou si l'on veut être plus précis " quelle est la spécialité ( le festival, l'oeuvre d'art ... ) qui rend ce village célèbre ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

LittlPinkStinky said:


> ... j'ai un doute sur une expression française. Ecrit-on : « pourquoi faire ? » ou « pour quoi faire ? »



Selon le Trésor, l'orthographe hésite entre _pourquoi faire_ et _pour quoi faire_ (v. _faire_1II A 2 b). "Cette dernière orthographe, plus rationnelle, prévaut" (Grevisse. 1975, § 575) 



viera said:


> ... il est vrai qu'on n'a pas souvent l'occasion de la rencontrer par écrit.



Un exemple des _Misérables _: « Des frais de carrosse ? pourquoi faire dans une ville de moins de quatre mille habitants ? »


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Logiquement, on devrait écrire "*Pour quoi faire*", car on cherche à savoir le but, et non la cause (pourquoi). Mais sans doute à cause de la confusion fréquente entre "pour quoi ?" […] et "pourquoi" […], c'est quand même "*pourquoi faire*" qu'on retrouve le plus souvent.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour !

Quelle question peut-on poser pour la partie soulignée dans la phrase suivante ?
Aujourd'hui, la coccinelle est connue pour porter chance et est la meilleure amie des jardiniers! 
http://ca-m-interesse.over-blog.com...n-la-coccinelle-bete-a-bon-dieu-50810598.html​
Est-il possible de dire : _Pour quoi est-elle connue la coccinelle ?_

Merci,
T


----------



## naolinco

Oui mais avec "pourquoi" en un mot:

Elle est connue parce qu'elle porte chance. / Elle est connue pour porter chance.

"Pour quoi" en deux mots fait porter la question sur le but et non la cause. Il est l'équivalent de "pour qui" mais pour une chose. Son utilisation la plus fréquente: "Pour quoi faire?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Dire _pourquoi_ en un mot reviendrait à dire _pour quelle raison_, ce qui changerait le sens de la question. Les deux réponses que tu indiques n'ont d'ailleurs pas le même sens et correspondent à des questions différentes :

_— *Pourquoi* la coccinelle est-elle connue ?_ (= *Pour quelle raison* la coccinelle est-elle connue ?)
_— Elle est connue parce qu'elle porte chance._ → C'est un fait : la coccinelle porte vraiment chance.

_— *Pour quoi* la coccinelle est-elle connue ?_ (= *Pour quel bienfait* la coccinelle est-elle connue ?)
_— Elle est connue pour porter chance._ → C'est une croyance populaire : que ce soit vrai ou non, on dit que la coccinelle porte chance.


Quoi qu'il en soit, Thomas1, ta question d'origine est familière et n'est correcte qu'avec une virgule : _Pour( )quoi est-elle connue*,* la coccinelle ?_


----------



## Thomas1

Merci.


----------



## naolinco

bonjour Maître Capello,

Vous avez comme d'habitude raison, mais dans ce cas-ci, je ne vous suivrai pas jusqu'à la conclusion. Je comprends bien que la phrase fait référence à la réputation de la coccinelle, comme je pourrais dire : « il est connu pour travailler tard  ». Je n'utiliserais pas pour autant la forme « pour quoi », que je réserverais à un but, un objectif. Dans la phrase présente, nous sommes plus proches d'une cause, pour fantasmée qu'elle soit. 

C'est un petit peu la même situation que Zone présentait il y a quelques années, du village célèbre pour ses fromages. Là aussi, si j'ai le choix entre les deux, j'opterai pour un « pourquoi » en un seul mot. la solution réside peut-être dans une question structurée de façon totalement différente : « Qu'est-ce qui fait la réputation de… ? »


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour,
*
1. **Pourquoi* = pour quelle raison. La réponse attendue est : _parce que... Pourquoi luttent-ils_ ? _Parce qu'ils veulent gagner_. 

*2. **Pour quoi* = pour quelle chose, pour quel objectif (s'oppose à _pour qui,_ pour quelle personne). La réponse attendue est : _pour ceci, pour telle chose. Pour quoi luttent-ils_ ? _Pour la victoire_.


----------



## Thomas1

Est-il possible de poser la question suivante : _Pour qui la femme du nommé Cardinal est-elle connue ?_ sur la partie soulignée dans la phrase suivante :_
Il est question plus loin de la nommée Lebeau, femme du nommé Cardinal, connue pour une prostituée _(Nerval, _Filles feu,_Angélique, 1854, p. 515).​Source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pour (définition: B.2.)​
La signification de la partie « Pour qui » dans ma question équivaut-elle à « En tant que qui _»_ ?

Merci,
T


----------



## bleuboia

Cintia&Martine said:


> Pour savoir si _pourquoi_ s´écrit en un ou deux mots il suffit d´essayer de les séparer:
> - Pour quoi faire? = pour faire quoi? (Cela reste compréhensible même si ce n´est pas élégant et à bannir à l´écrit)



*"Pour faire quoi ?"* existe dans la langue orale? (Même si ce n'est pas correcte.)


----------



## SergueiL

Oui, cela existe. Je ne taxerais pas cette tournure d'incorrection mais de familiarité.


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Dans le texte suivant qui provient d'une vidéo sur youtube "Mon quartier- LCL". Il dit : Alors, pourquoi imposer un rythme quand chacun a le sien ?

Est-ce pourquoi ou pour quoi ? Merci



Mon quartier est toujours en train de bouger. On doit prendre le bus ou bien son courage à deux mains. On a beau tout prévoir, on est toujours en retard. On commande, partage, proteste. On peut rester assis et quand même faire de grandes choses. On peut aussi partir ailleurs ou bien juste revenir de loin. Alors, pourquoi imposer un rythme quand chacun a le sien ? Chez LCL, vous pouvez commencer vos démarches en ligne et les terminer en agence…et vice-versa.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est bien _pourquoi_ en un seul mot, dans le sens de "pour quelle raison".


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Je dirais plutôt :
> 
> — _Pourquoi apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?_
> — _Pour construire une maison._
> 
> — _Pour quoi apportez-vous tout ce matériel ?_
> — _Pour une maison / Pour la construction d'une maison.
> 
> — Pourquoi vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?
> — Pour faire plaisir à ma mère.
> 
> — Pour qui vous donnez-vous tant de mal ?
> — Pour ma mère._
> 
> Ainsi, de même que _pour qui_ signifie _pour quelle personne_, _pour quoi_ signifie _pour quelle chose_…


... ce dont on peut conclure que, au moins dans la majorité des cas, _"pourquoi"_ entraîne une réponse incluant un verbe ou une action, et _"pour quoi"_, plutôt un groupe nominal.


----------

